# Canon or Nissin macro ringflash ?



## Del Paso (Apr 28, 2021)

Just in case somebody hesitates.
I own the Nissin MF 18 ringflash, in a Canon "dedicated" version. I believed I could use it on any more or less recent Canon DSLR or MILC. I should have looked for compatibility on the Nissin website...
This flash doesn't work on many Canon cameras, for instance on the latest models, with the exception of the EOS R, it's not even compatible with the EOS 5D IV.
Lesson learnt: stick with original accessories, if you, like me, hate expensive surprises.


----------

